# A sad day (Mr. Snickers)



## bunnytamer (May 29, 2010)

Today is a sad day for us. Our first Flemish died in his sleep. Mr. Snickers we will miss you.
:rip:




:rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 29, 2010)

our hearts go out to you and we're saddened by your loss. It was devastating losing our first rabbit, commander Bun-Bun. She wasn't our first to go to the bridge, but she was our very first rescue. Rest in peace big guy.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 29, 2010)

Moving this to the Rainbow Bridge section.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It must be heartbreaking to lose your first bunny. I still have my Tony and I hope he will be with us for many years. It is lucky that Mr. Snickers passed peacefully. Binky free, big handsome bunny.


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 31, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Mr Snickers :angelandbunny:


----------



## SweetSassy (May 31, 2010)

So sorry for your loss ink iris:


----------



## DeniseJP (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss... it is never easy to deal with but when they pass in their sleep, it is easier.

Binky free - my Remy will show you where the best eats over the Bridge are!

Denise


----------



## cheryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry...what a gorgeous boy he was..


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 1, 2010)

:cry4: i'm so sorry for your loss, i know you will really miss him


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 1, 2010)

Awwwwww  RIP Mr Snickers. You were a beautiful, big boy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 8, 2010)

He's beautiful, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spot (Jun 8, 2010)

Im so sorry about your loss.He was very cute and beautiful:rip:ink iris:


----------

